# Rate hike for labs



## snake (Mar 30, 2020)

FYI,

Anyone using Private MD labs for their blood work will be seeing higher prices. LabCorp. has increase their prices and is now being passed on to us. "Never let a crisis go to waste" I think Quest Diagnostics may still be hooked up with Private MD Labs, if so, even at the same price, I will use them.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 30, 2020)

snake said:


> FYI,
> 
> Anyone using Private MD labs for their blood work will be seeing higher prices. LabCorp. has increase their prices and is now being passed on to us. "Never let a crisis go to waste" I think Quest Diagnostics may still be hooked up with Private MD Labs, if so, even at the same price, I will use them.



When you go to select your labs on privatemdlabs they will provide you with the option of going to a different website for quest diagnostics and it is much much cheaper


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 30, 2020)

I wonder what a barrel of oil cost now days??..........It better be low..!!


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> I wonder what a barrel of oil cost now days??..........It better be low..!!



$20.48 :32 (6):


----------

